# Gaming PC ~1500€



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hey Leute,
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich hier einen Thread aufgemacht, wegen der Zusammenstellung des PC`s und so.
Mir wurde gesagt, ich solle mich ca. 1 Woche vor dem Kauf melden - nun, hier bin ich 
Kommen wir doch gleich mal zu den Punkten:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

~1500€ (+/- 70)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
          (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)

Soundanlage und Hackbrett sind vorhanden; Nager, Monitor und Windows sind erwünscht 

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
          (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Nein.

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Es soll ein Eigenbau werden.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

Nein. -

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Gaming:

BF3, Diablo 3, Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013 (haltet mich doch für verrückt, mir egal) später dann noch Dirt Showdown, Pcars....

Arbeiten:

Ab und an Audio und Bildbearbeitung, öfters mal Videos filmen und Rendern.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Natürlich!

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Er sollte leise sein und das Case sollte mir gefallen, steht nämlich auf und nicht unter dem Tisch.

Joa, das sind die Kriterien, natürlich hab ich mich mal selbst dran gemacht und eine eigene Konfig erstellt:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d0fe8384f0c63cf0310aac43a92f3ae290c7de4c27

Das 580 Watt Netzteil um evtl. Aufrüstungen offen zu halten.
Sonst, das Phantom gefällt mir einfach, es passt zu mir.
Eine Maus ist da jetzt nicht dabei, wenn ihr eine um die 40€ hättet, die Schnur gebunden ist, wäre das echt klasse.
Verbesserungsvorschläge und Sparmaßnamen könnt ihr gerne posten, ich werde darauf eingehen.
Also, lasst Kommis da, ich will wissen ob alles passt 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

OC gewünscht? 
Zum gelegentlichen Rendern reicht auche ein i5 3570k (mt Oc) ohne Oc ein Xeon 1320V2.
Beim Netzteil die 480w edition. Beim Win7 die reinstallations Cd von Amazon


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

1.



> 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
> 
> Natürlich!



2. Ich habe es jedenfalls schon öfter vor.

3.





> Das 580 Watt Netzteil um evtl. Aufrüstungen offen zu halten.



4. Ich will einfach eine Windows CD, mit dem anderen Kram da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung und beim Nueaufsetzten finde ich dann die CD evtl. nichtmher...

Fazit:

2 von 4 Fragen hättest du dir selbst beantworten können, nein Spaß 
Danke für deine Antwort.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hab ich ueberlesen sorry
Aber zu windows.
Du lädst dir einfach die 64bit testversion bei Chip runter und gibst dann den Code der Reinstallations CD ein und schwupps hast du die Vollversion fuer nur 30€.
Und die Hardware wird Stromsparender deswegen macht es keinen sinn auch bei Aufrüstungsüplänen nicht ein größeres zu nehmen. (Außer du plans SLI)


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

(x) Sli evtl. in Planung.
Oder eine Dual GPU Karte 
Mit Windows weiß ich nicht so recht.
Irgendwie will mein Verstand die Original CD.
Überlesen kann man immer 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> (x) Sli evtl. in Planung.
> Oder eine Dual GPU Karte
> Mit Windows weiß ich nicht so recht.
> Irgendwie will mein Verstand die Original CD.
> ...


 Wenn SLI dann sofort oder gar nicht das ist meine Meinung dazzu, denn später gibt es dann weitaus schneller Single GPUs. FUer ne Single reicht ein 480w vollkommen
Mit Windows musst du wissen


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mhm, aber die 10 € beim NT?
Und später kann ich ja immer noch 2 neue Karten im SLI laufen lassen.
Bei Windows ist es mir das Geld (noch) wert
Der Rest passt sonst?
MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ne Dual-GPU Karte hat weniger Mikroruckler.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das ist mir bewusst.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich weiß gerade nicht so recht, ob ich einen i5 oder i7 nehmen soll, was meint ihr?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Zum zocken den i5, der i7 bringt dir da nix.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich habe vor 1-2 mal wöchentlich zu Rendern, lohnt sich da der i7?
Und sonst, kennt ihr eine Gute Maus?
Vielleicht ein anderes (besseres) Board?
Oder habe ich fast alles richtig gemacht 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

nein dafuer lohnt er nicht.
Ne G400, aber ich würde immer probegriffeln gehen bvor du kaufst.
Board vielleichtr ne Sidewinder X4


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok, dann wird der i5 genommen 
Eine Sidwinder x4 Board ist mir nicht bekannt, ich stehe ja eher auf die Razer Boards 
Ne, Spaß beiseite, sind Razer Mäuse sehr gut?
Ich hab nämlich von der Razer Taipan gehört, das die ohne I Net Probleme macht.
Und wenn ich den i5 nehme, dann 16GB Ram?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird der i5 genommen
> Eine Sidwinder x4 Board ist mir nicht bekannt, ich stehe ja eher auf die Razer Boards
> Ne, Spaß beiseite, sind Razer Mäuse sehr gut?
> Ich hab nämlich von der Razer Taipna gehört, das die ohne I Net Probleme macht.
> ...


 Keine Ahnung ich mag Razer nicht
(GB reichn fuer zocken und gelegentliches Videobearbeiten, wenn nicht kann man nachkaufen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Naja, von Razer is als Maus nur die Deathadder zu empfehlen... Die Sidewinder X4 is mit die beste Rubberdome  :Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ab wann lohnt sich eigl. der i7?
Und ist das Gigabyte Z77X D3H besser als das Asus Z77 V?

@GeForce-Lover

Hackbrett besitze ich doch schon, ein Nager ist gesucht.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Boards sind ca. gleichgut. Ich bin aber mit meinem P8Z77-V sehr zufrieden (*Werbung mach*) 

Der i7 lohnt erst, wenn du mehr renderst und auch bearbeitest.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mehr Rendern bedeutet bei euch Täglich, oder 
Dann bleib ich beim Asus.
Bleibt also nur noch die Maus übrig.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Mehr Rendern bedeutet bei euch Täglich, oder
> Dann bleib ich beim Asus.
> Bleibt also nur noch die Maus übrig.
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 täglich- ganzen tag
razer deathadder wens razer sein soll


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Mehr Rendern bedeutet bei euch Täglich, oder
> Dann bleib ich beim Asus.
> Bleibt also nur noch die Maus übrig.
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Den i7 3770k kaufst du eigentlich nur wenn du viel Video machst dir aber den 3930k samt Board nicht leisten kannst.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Es muss keine Razer sein, nur eine gute Schnur gebundene 
Wenn man den ganzen Tag rendert kann man aber nimmer zocken 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Naja, von Razer is als Maus nur die Deathadder zu empfehlen... Die Sidewinder X4 is mit die beste Rubberdome  :Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die Deathadder hab ich selbst, allerdings die Black edition 3,5G. die liegt in meiner Hand sehr gut, reagiert sehr schnell und ist sehr präzise. Hatte davor eine Copperhead, musste sie leider wg. kabelbruch wegschmeißen.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also die Deathadder.
Wie stehts mit der Imperator?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das kann man dann nebenbei machen. Wenn ich bf3 spiele kann cih problemlos was rendern im hintergrund. der i7 schmunzelt da nur


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann vllt. die G400/Zowie Swift?


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

g400, würg.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Jaja, ein geiles Gerät der i7 
Soll ich ihn jetzt doch nehmen?
Die beiden Nager schau ich mir mal an 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> g400, würg.


 ieso?
Meine G500 läudt super das soll die G400 auch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Der i7 lohnt schon beim rendern. Ob es dir den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.

Die G400 is ne gute Maus, die 500 macht eher mal Probleme mit dem Sensor...


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das "würg" ist eher ne persönliche Meinung.
@TE: wenn du die 100€ mehr ausgeben willst für den i7, tus. wird dir keiner das bein abhacken. ist vllt. eher unnötig, aber wenn du ihn willst, nimm!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Der i7 lohnt schon beim rendern. Ob es dir den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Die G400 is ne gute Maus, die 500 macht eher mal Probleme mit dem Sensor...


 Meine macht null Probleme, die läuft fehlerfrei

@TE der i7 ist mit SMt ungefähr beim rendern 30% schnller wenn smt voll unterstützt wird


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nunja, als Schüler hat man ja relativ wenig Zeit zum zocken....
 das kauf ich mir nicht mal selbst ab.
Es wäre aber doch schön, wenn ich neben meinem Simulator ein BF3 Video rendern könnte.
Vielleicht eine Steelseries Maus?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Zum Thema Maus: 
Geh (ausnahmsweise) in den Mediamarkt und greif die dinger probe. wenn dir eine zusagt, nimm!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Steelseries Sensei is gut.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Farbe von dem Kringel da (Schätze mal das Steelseries Logo) ist aber veränderbar, oder?
Wäre doch schade wenn sie sich nicht an die Logitech g510 anpasst (Ich finde dieses Hackbrett übrigens genial)
Zum i7, ich betreibe öfters mal Multitasking, sprich, ein Game, Itunes, rendern und ein DL sind nicht selten nebeneinander offen, wenn ich einen neuen Knecht haben würde. Würde der i7 da große Vorteile bringen?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das ist doch kein multitasking 
selbst mit dem i5 kannste itunes 5mal aufmachen, musik an, und das game starten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann reicht eigentlich der i5.....


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wenn man Videos *encodet* oder rendert, dann macht man nix mehr im Hintergrund... außer man hat 12h Zeit


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mhm, na dann.
@target2804

Renderst du täglich oder darf man fragen warum du einen i7 hast?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann nimmt man sich eben Zeit


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sagt Derjenige, der 3,7fps hatte


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich rendere nicht täglich, nein.
allerdings werfe ich, der HD cam bzw 3d cam sei dank, oftmals mit großen datenmengen um mich. und es macht schon n unterschied, ob ich 6 oder 18 stunden für den film brauche, wenn ich ihn komprimiere etc 
hätte damals auch den xeon kaufen können, allerdings war da das problem mit der boardunterstützung und ich hatte die igp gebraucht. übertakten will/kann ich den i7 ja eig nicht.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Warum Zeit nehmen wenn man schlafen kann 
Und 30 Min Videos sind auch nicht kurz, oder ? 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Genau 

@soth: Ich hatte doppelt so viele wie du


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Warum Zeit nehmen wenn man schlafen kann
> MfG Loll^^


 Schlecht nur, wenn der Encodingvorgang 40h+ geht... So lange kann ich nicht schlafen 

@GFL
Mit doppelt so vielen Threads und einer neueren CPU! Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich, das da mehr geht...


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Um sowas zu umgehen, splitte ich die datein und render das einzeln 
dann sind es immer 3-4 std und ich kann dann überlegen, ob ich erstma was anderes am pc machen will oder weiterrendern.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Blöde frage, aber was braucht 40h zum encoden?
Doch kannst du, Zauberwort Alkohol oder Schlaftablette 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Um sowas zu umgehen, splitte ich die datein und render das einzeln
> dann sind es immer 3-4 std und ich kann dann überlegen, ob ich erstma was anderes am pc machen will oder weiterrendern.


 Fuer sowas lohnt sich dan i7 dann eben schon, wobei einer auf 4,5gz sich dafuer noch mehr lohnen würde


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Blöde frage, aber was braucht 40h zum encoden?
> Doch kannst du, Zauberwort Alkohol oder Schlaftablette
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 Ein Video in Speilfilmlänge mit entsprechenden Einstellungen/Filtern... Mann kann die Dauer aber ganz leicht noch steigern 
merange nach oben und der Spass beginnt...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Schlecht nur, wenn der Encodingvorgang 40h+ geht... So lange kann ich nicht schlafen
> 
> @GFL
> Mit doppelt so vielen Threads und einer neueren CPU! Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich, das da mehr geht...


 Der lief ja auch @ stock 
Mit OC hab ich locker 80% Vorsprung....


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

30min 3D aufnahmen sind bei mir schon mehrere Gigabyte.

2std full HD material in Blueray-Quali sind ca. 80Gb^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> 30min 3D aufnahmen sind bei mir schon mehrere Gigabyte.
> 
> 2std full HD material in Blueray-Quali sind ca. 80Gb^^


 Da reicht dir eine 1Tb Festplatte fuer?


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Lohtn es sich bei Videos 30 Min oder länger einen i7 zu nehmen?
EIne BF3 Runde ght ja bekanntlich ein wenig länger als eine COD Runde 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Der lief ja auch @ stock
> Mit OC hab ich locker 80% Vorsprung....


 Ui, wird er beim OC langsamer Du hast so schon 100% Vorsprung!



Loll schrieb:


> Lohtn es sich bei Videos 30 Min oder länger einen i7 zu nehmen?


Wenn du 5 solcher Videos am Tag encodest dann vielleicht... Ansonsten imho nicht. (Du fährst ja auch nicht so krasse Einstellungen wie ich )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Bei 30 min? Das sollte der i5 schaffen.

@ soth: Ich meinte noch 80 mehr


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Lohtn es sich bei Videos 30 Min oder länger einen i7 zu nehmen?



Wenn du unbedingt den i7 haben willst kauf ihn dir. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen.
Wenn ich täglich Bilder Rendere lohnt sich da ein i7 doch eher.
Oder kann ich getrost zum i5 greifen?
MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was eingefallen.
> Wenn ich täglich Bilder Rendere lohnt sich da ein i7 doch eher.
> Oder kann ich getrost zum i5 greifen?
> MfG Loll^^


 Bilder?!? Da reich ein i5


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Bilder rendern? woot?
wenn du in photoshop bilder bearbeitest kannst n pentium4 nehmen.

@ Power: mir reicht die 1TB interne, ja^^ fertiges material wird auf eine meiner 2 externen platten ausgelagert.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst den i7 unbedingt  Dann kauf ihn dir doch einfach!!


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt den i7 haben willst kauf ihn dir. Ist dein Geld.



Nein, ich frage nur, weil ich das ganze schnellstmöglich hinter der Bühne haben will.
Und weil ein i7 ehrlich gesagt so verlockend ist 
Sollten einige kennen 
Edit:

In Sachen rendern kenn ich mich kein bisschen aus (Was Vids und auch Lieder betrifft, bei Pics war ich mir nimmer sicher)
Wenn ihr sagt der i5 reicht dicke, dann nehme ich ihn, ich frage nur oft und gerne.
Und Bilder zu bearbeiten (oder vielleicht auch Vids, zurzeit kann ich das ja nicht) macht mir eben viel Spaß.
Ich erstelle auch Beats, oder verändere Lieder.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, du willst den i7 unbedingt  Dann kauf ihn dir doch einfach!!


 
eben. Habe ich auch schon gesagt. 

Spar dir also einfach die Erklärungen und Begründungen und kauf ihn dir. Niemand wird deswegen hier schmollen.
Oder doch? 



Loll schrieb:


> Nein, ich frage nur, weil ich das ganze schnellstmöglich hinter der Bühne haben will.
> Und weil ein i7 ehrlich gesagt so verlockend ist
> Sollten einige kennen
> 
> MfG Loll^^



Dann schlag zu.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Jeder hier hat irgendwas was er nicht braucht  Dann kauf ihn dir


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jeder hier hat irgendwas was er nicht braucht  Dann kauf ihn dir


 

du hast mehreres davon


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> du hast mehreres davon


 Exakt


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Guck mal was ich zu Hause noch herumliegen habe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jeder hier hat irgendwas was er nicht braucht  Dann kauf ihn dir



Wenn ich mir Threshold Sig ansehe (Nicht persönlich nehmen ), dann denke ich mir das irgendwie auch.
Ich will zwar nichts behaupten, aber ich glaube alles davon braucht er auch nicht 

Edit:

Ich platze vor Neid ^^

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Threshold Sig ansehe (Nicht persönlich nehmen ), dann denke ich mir das irgendwie auch.
> Ich will zwar nichts behaupten, aber ich glaube alles davon braucht er auch nicht
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 Tresh hat da seine Gründe. Er hat WQHD.

Ich bin ein viel besseres Beispiel


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Ich will zwar nichts behaupten, aber ich glaube alles davon braucht er auch nicht


 
doch brauche ich denn sonst hätte ich mir das nicht gekauft.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Tresh hat da seine Gründe. Er hat WQHD.
> 
> Ich bin ein viel besseres Beispiel


 Du hast es aber nicht so auffälig in deiner Sig stehen.

@thres 
geschenkt nehm ich ihn


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

@GF-L

Dann sag mal was bei dir so unnötig ist 

Und wie gesagt, ich wollte Tresh nicht zu nahe treten 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Der leistungsanstieg ist da auch eher exponentiell, wenns über 1920x1080 geht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> @GF-L
> 
> Dann sag mal was bei dir so unnötig ist
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen i7, ne 680, 16 GB RAM, 2 SSD´s.... Soll ich fortfahren


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nein Danke, hast mich überzeugt 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> @GF-L
> 
> Dann sag mal was bei dir so unnötig ist
> 
> ...


 Er rendert nicht, hat eine SSD nur zum Benchen und die GTX 680 dient eigentlich nur zur Verlängerung seines... Balkens


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Weißte was Gforce-Lover bei nahezu doppeltem preis (zu deinem system wenn du den i5 nimmst) nicht hat?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> die GTX 680 dient eigentlich nur zur Verlängerung seines... Balkens


 Genau wie der i7 

@target: was?


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Doppelte Leistung


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> @GF-L
> 
> Dann sag mal was bei dir so unnötig ist
> 
> ...


 
Ich spiele in 2560x1600 Pixel. Da brauchst du schon eine GTx 690 weil die 680 einfach zu langsam ist. 
Und den 3930k habe ich weil ich Videos rendere und mir den 3930k samt Board leisten kann. 
Na ja. Eigentlich kann ich mir den nicht leisten  aber die Kinder müssen eben nicht immer die neuesten Klamotten haben. Sie können die alten Sachen ihrer Großeltern auftragen.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Weißte was Gforce-Lover bei nahezu doppeltem preis (zu deinem system wenn du den i5 nimmst) nicht hat?


 Spürbare Mehrleistung ?


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ein NZXT Phantom? 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Spürbare Mehrleistung ?


 
sogar besser als meine aussage und ebefalls zutreffend. bzw: NOCH DEMÜTIGENDER


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Spürbare Mehrleistung ?


 Doch. Der "Balken" wird 3cm länger


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich sehe die 1155 Käufer immer als die Leute an die einfach nicht genug Geld haben um sich einen richtigen PC kaufen zu können.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe die 1155 Käufer immer als die Leute an die einfach nicht genug Geld haben um sich einen richtigen PC kaufen zu können.


 Beim gamen is LGA1155 besser


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe die 1155 Käufer immer als die Leute an die einfach nicht genug Geld haben um sich einen richtigen PC kaufen zu können.


 arrogantes Ar......
ICh steh zu meinem sandyBridge


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Und wie stehts dann um das H100 Kompaktgedöns


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

 Hammer was hier abgeht.
Ok, gut, ihr habt mich doch noch zum i7 überredet, aber nur weil ihr es so oft betont habt 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich kann Kopfrechnen, daher reichen mir 4 kerne


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja, so sind wir halt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Leute lansam isses zeit fuer das hier:
*B2T*


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Und wie stehts dann um das H100 Kompaktgedöns



Was hast du gesagt? Ich kann dich nicht hören. Ist so laut hier.  



Loll schrieb:


> Hammer was hier abgeht.
> Ok, gut, ihr habt mich doch noch zum i7 überredet, aber nur weil ihr es so oft betont habt
> 
> MfG Loll^^



Wieso? 
Hat irgendeiner zu einer anderen CPU geraten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hat irgendeiner zu einer anderen CPU geraten?


 Ja, du. Und zwar zu LGA 2001


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Zum i7 hast du dich selbst überredet 
aber ich finds gut. 3 tage nach dem das zeug gekauft ist, ist der preis eh wurst.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

@Tresh

Nicht das ich wüsste, es klang wie aus einem Munde:

Nimm den i7, nimm den i7 

Oder waren das die Stimmen in meinem Kopf... näää.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, du. Und zwar zu LGA 2001


 
Wer was richtiges haben will muss auch was richtiges kaufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> @Tresh
> 
> Nicht das ich wüsste, es klang wie aus einem Munde:
> 
> ...


 Fakt: mit dem i7 machst du nix falsch


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

@Tresh

Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld dazu hat 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Woran merkt man, dass der TE sich vom i5 zum i7 überreden wollte und ständig versucht hat, argumente zu finden?
Richtig, bald 100 Posts im counter


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ach verdammt, ihr habt mich durchschaut 
Letztendlich ist es aber glaube ich besser, wenn ich meinen Willen durchsetzte.
Die 100 Posts kommen aber glaub ich auch vom LGA 2011 

Edit: Ha, da hast du den 100 Post.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

2011 is Schwachsinn, wenn man nicht Treshold heißt 

Dann gönn dir den i7


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hey, sagt mal nichts, ich habe mich aus reinem Geiz zu einem Macho überreden lassen, statt den Genesis zu nehmen.
Außerdem sagten all meine Freunde:
Nimm den i7, nimm den i7. (Damit meine ich wirklich nicht meine Kopfstimme  )+

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du hast 1500€ Budget. Bei dem Geld würde ich auf jeden Fall den i7 nehmen auch wenn ich ihn nur zu 10% brauche.
 halt. 

Jetzt mach noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung und dann schauen wir ob die GTX 680 nicht doch noch passt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Komm, die 680 is jetzt wirklich Mist...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 1500€ Budget. Bei dem Geld würde ich auf jeden Fall den i7 nehmen auch wenn ich ihn nur zu 10% brauche.
> halt.
> 
> Jetzt mach noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung und dann schauen wir ob die GTX 680 nicht doch noch passt.


 Geld auf den kopf hauen FTW
Ich würde aber trotzdem bei der 670 bleiben


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

i7 Highend Rendering UND Gaming PC OC mögl. NVIDIA GTX670 mit SSD 1150€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU sind 1150€, da passt noch locker der monitor und ne 680 rein.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Seite 1 steht sie wie eh und je 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Leute, ne 670 reicht.


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

niemals


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Doch, aber voll....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich schließ mich dem GeForce an obwohl er selbst eine 680er hat


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

ist auch meine rede eigentlich


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sag ich doch


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich sag aber aus prinzip das gegenteil von dir!


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sollte ich eigl. beim aus Z77v bleiben, oder das Z77x d3h nehmen?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich sag aber aus prinzip das gegenteil von dir!


 Dann bin ich für die 680 

Beim Board: is ziemlich egal.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Seite 1 steht sie wie eh und je
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Seite 1 ist wo? 
Poste mal eine neue Zusammenstellung. 
Ich bin alt. Ich weiß nicht wie das hier mit den Seiten geht.


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nimm das asus board, ist schön!


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok nehme ich 

Hier Klicken Alter Mann 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also wenn du schon den i7 nimmst, weil du mal was rendern willst, nimm bitte auch 16gb arbeitsspeicher


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Reicht nicht auch das Phantom 410???

Und dasselbe NT mit 480W reicht


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nein, ich mag es schön groß 
Ok, das mache ich wirklich 
Wie viel Reserven hab ich dann noch fürs OC?


MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Fürs OC? 4,5GHz sind 0 Problem 

Bei Bedarf helfe ich gerne weiter


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Kann es sein, das die Komponenten unter Vollast ~300Watt ziehen, oder etwas mehr?
Wenn ich mehr RAM will, muss ich aber anderswo sparen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Ok nehme ich
> 
> Hier Klicken Alter Mann
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Den Big Tower würde ich nicht nehmen. Der ist einfach veraltet. Z.B. kein 20 Pin Stecker für den USB 3 Port.
Nimm den Midi tower von NZXT.
Das Netzteil ist hoch gegriffen. Das 480 Watt Modell reicht.



Loll schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die Komponenten unter Vollast ~300Watt ziehen, oder etwas mehr?
> Wenn ich mehr RAM will, muss ich aber anderswo sparen
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Der gesamte Rechner wird rund 300 Watt unter Last ziehen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das zieht ca. 300W.
Und RAM kostet nicht die Welt...


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Was ist noch veraltet?
Weil ich mag das Gehäuse echt sehr.
Das kleine ist so, naja.
Alternativen?

@GF-L Für die 30€ muss ich mr aber Landwirtschaftssimulator kaufen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und RAM kostet nicht die Welt...


 
Braucht er aber auch nicht wirklich. 8Gb reichen.
16Gb kostet halt das doppelte und er ist schon drüber über dem Budget.

Oder doch den i5 und dann 16GB RAM.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Auf Seite 1 schrieb ich übrigens 1500 +/- 70 



MfG Loll^^

|
v

@ GF-L

Eben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann lieber den i7 und 8gb. RAM is schnell dazugesteckt....

Als Case vllt. ein Zalman Z11 Plus?


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Was ist noch veraltet?
> Weil ich mag das Gehäuse echt sehr.
> Das kleine ist so, naja.
> Alternativen?



Ich finde es halt nicht mehr zeitgemäß den USB 3 Stecker noch durchs Case zu ziehen und hinten ans Mainboard anzustecken.
Daher würde ich eher den 410 kaufen wenn du dieses Design so magst. Der ist auch groß genug. Keine Sorge.


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wenn das Case billiger wird, kannst den RAM kaufen. am NT spart man auch noch mal 15€


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Produktvergleich NZXT Phantom 410 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1), NZXT Phantom 410 rot mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-R1), NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-B1), NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz/orange mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-B3), N

Mal ne Auswahl...


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Den kleinen mag ich nicht so, da keine anständige Lüftersteuerung.
Und außerdem soll der Tower auf dem Tisch thronen um dem Gefolge Neid ins Gesicht zu zaubern 
Übrigens in ein paar tagen soll ein neues Phantom erscheinen.

@target2804

Bei MF nur 10€ und ich bestelle alles dort.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Lüftersteuerung würde ich immer eine extra kaufen. Die fertig eingebauten taugen meist nicht viel.


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok, das stimmt auch wieder.
Das kleine Phantom gefällt mir eigl. ganz gut, wäre da nicht das Seitenteil.
Sorry, aber da bekomme ich einen Brechreiz, ich schau mir mal Vids auf YT an, um zu sehen ob das wirklich so schlimm ist.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Was meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Es sagt mir nicht so zu, dann doch lieber das große.
Oder kennt ihr gute Gehäuse?
(Sollten einen guten Airflow haben, besser gesagt, kühl sein)

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

cm haf x, 650d von corsair


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Beide schon gesehen, das große Phantom gefällt mir da besser.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Selbst in einem 20€ Case wird das kühl bleiben. soviel Wärme produzieren die Komponenten nicht.


----------



## RubySoho (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Servus!

Bin ja normal nicht so der Typ der Komentare schreibt wie ihr sehen könnt.Aber da ich mir den gleichen Monitor kaufen will sag ich dochmal was.
Bei Alternate gibt`s den gerade für 149€ wenn ich mich nicht irre!
Kannst nochmal was sparen!

Mfg RubySoho


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Danke für den Tipp!
Ich werde mir den Monitor allerdings nur wo anders bestellen, wenn ich dort noch einen 2ten Artikel finde der günstiger ist als bei MF, da sich erst ab da der Versand lohnt.
Danke fürs Kommi nochmal 

Und an den Rest:

Kennt ihr noch stylische Gehäuse?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Was verstehst du unter stylisch? VEgas BAbay oder ehr schlicht?


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich dachte das Phantom sagt alles 
Es sollte halt eine gute Verarbeitung haben.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## RubySoho (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Versand sind 6,95€!
Sparst immer noch was!


----------



## Loll (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hab gerade bei Geizhals geschaut, der Monitor fängt erst bei 167 an, da lohnt es sich nicht ihn woanders zu kaufen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Loll (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hey Leute,
Ich bin es nochmal.
Ich hab nochmal 1/2 Nächte darüber geschlafen und bin nun doch zum Entschluss gekommen den i5 zu nehmen, da er sich für meine Zwecke besser eignet und somit auch noch ein paar Games und eine Maus her können.
Ich denke mal, dass ich mit dem i5 wenig falsch machen kann.
Als Maus würde ich entweder die normale Steelseries Sensei oder die Steelseries Sensei Raw wollen.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen?
Des weiteren bleibe ich beim NZXT Phantom, da mich der Aspekt mit dem USB 3.0 Kabel kaum stört und der Tower einfach am besten aussieht.
Rein kommt da natürlich ein 480 Watt Netzteil (Welches sollte klar sein )
Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe und denke das passt so, oder?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Na dann poste noch einmal die finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Loll (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wird gemacht 
Noch eine Frage, bisher hab ich noch nei einen Knecht zusammengebaut, reicht es wenn ich mir Vids. auf YT anschaue und es verstehe?

Die Konfig sollte eigl. stimmen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7ba37a20f0bfc53d3a69b11a9b0ca68bdbfd928d1



MfG Loll^^


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Solange Du keine zwei linken Hände hast und Dir beim Zusammenbau Zeit nimmst, bekommst Du das schon hin .


----------



## Loll (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Bin ab und an etwas zittrig 
Die Konfig passt soweit?

Hier ist sie nochmal:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7ba37a20f0bfc53d3a69b11a9b0ca68bdbfd928d1

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das Gold Level Dingsbums kann raus.
Beim Mainboard geht es noch etwas günstiger Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Der Rest ist soweit iO.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Bin ab und an etwas zittrig
> Die Konfig passt soweit?
> 
> Hier ist sie nochmal:
> ...


 sieht nicht schlecht aus kannst du so bestellen


----------



## Loll (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Da ich später noch vorhabe ein wenig am Case zu basteln, ist das Asus Board das besser, wegen dem Aussehen. (Window)
Ansonsten passt alles, ok.
Vielleicht melde ich mich die Tage noch mal wegen der Maus, die Konfig scheint nun komplett zu passen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hilfe beim zusammenbauen gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html 
Und natürlich hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/239956-gaming-pc-1500-a.html 

Für 50 Euro mehr kriegst du die Samsung SSD mit doppelt so viel Speicher: 256GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle

Ansonsten sieht die Konfig sehr sahnig aus, mit einem Sichtfenster  würde ich eher zu einem schwarzen Board greifen, z.B. dem ASRock Z77 Extreme4 , aus ästhetischen Gründen


----------



## Loll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mir wurde geraten (in einem anderen Forum, hat was mit meinem Simu zu tun ) eine 500GB Festplatte zu nehmen und eine 256 GB SSD.
Außerdem tuts das Gigabyte Z77X D3H auch. (Ich habe mit ASRock so meine Probleme)
Was noch jemand zu mir sagte (was ich selbst nicht so ganz verstehe) war, dass ich ein 580 Watt Netzteil nehmen sollte.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Hier mal die "neue" Konfig:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c9efdadf2dcdf4239d9feef8f36c7e71bce0aa4952

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus  Der Service-Level Gold kann immer noch raus 

Das 480 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig aus, auch zum Übertakten.

Die 15€ mehr für eine 1000GB Platte würde ich noch zusammenkratzen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## Loll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich vergess das Level Gold gedöns immer ^^
480 Watt reichen, alles klar (wie gesagt, mir hat es jemand gesagt, ich verstehe es auch nicht)
Die einen sagen mir 1 TB sind Überdimensioniert, ihr sagt 1 TB passt doch.
Was soll ich jetzt nehmen?
Gibt es Vorteile wenn ich die 500 GB nehme?
Und ist die von dir gepostete Samsung leise?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Größe der HDD hängt davon ab, wieviel Speicherplatz Du brauchst. Und da hier keiner eine Kristallkugel hat, kannst das nur Du entscheiden 

Sonstige Vor/Nachteile hat das nicht. Es gibt natürlich 500GB HDD's mit nur einem Platter, die sind dann etwas leiser als größere Platten. Die Samsung ist schnell und vergleichsweise leise 

Zum Netzteil: Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt ziehen, daher reichen 480Watt völlig aus.


----------



## Loll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich finde eine großes Datenarchiv kann nicht schaden und 15€ ?! 
Netzteil bleibt so.
Was mir noch geraten wurde, ich könnte 1333er RAM nehmen, da man keinen Unterschied merkt, aber die 3€ auf 1600er sind nicht viel 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Eben 500GB für 15€ würde ich mitnehmen 

Ja, das mit dem RAM stimmt, der Performanceunterschied liegt bei eher überschaubaren 1-2%. Aber bei 3€ ist dann 1600er RAM preis/leistungstechnisch sogar besser  Aber merken tut man natürlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Loll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also, die Herren meinte, ich solle ein 530 Watt statt eins mit 480 Watt nehmen, was meint ihr?
Dann nehme ich die Spinpoint F3, vielen Danke dafür 
Als Maus die Steelseries Sensei Raw, da ich den vollen Umfang der Sensei nicht brauche und ich das gummierte irgendwie auch toll finde.
Brauch ich ein Mauspad ?
Wenn ja welches?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

wieso 530 nimm lieber das E9 mit 480w.
Du brauchst je nach unterlage eins Mauspad oder auch nicht


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das Straight Power E9 CM 480 reicht völlig aus. Es ist technisch (noch) besser, etwas effizienter, leiser und hat eine längere Garantie (und zusätzlich im 1. Jahr Vor-Ort-Austauschservice)


----------



## Loll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also, dann bleibe ich beim 480 Watt NT.
Weiß eigentlich einer von euch ob das neue NZXT Phantom sofort verfügbar sein wird?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Welches Gehäuse meinst Du genau?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Gehäuse meinst Du genau?



Das neue NZXT Phantom, angeblich


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann würde ich das NZXT Phantom 410 nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich das NZXT Phantom 410 nehmen.



Oder das normale Phantom, wenn du lieber einen Big-Tower willst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das Phantom würde ich aus diesem Grund nicht mehr kaufen  NZXT Phantom, Evolved.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das Phantom würde ich aus diesem Grund nicht mehr kaufen  NZXT Phantom, Evolved.


 Kommt das Phantom2? da würde ich auch noch warten mal sehen wie das so wird


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja, vllt. wird es ja viel viel besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, vllt. wird es ja viel viel besser.


 es gibt immer was zu verbessern und wenns nur der Preis ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Naja, neu nicht gleich gut/besser

B2T


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Naja, neu nicht gleich gut/besser
> 
> B2T


 stimmt ist nicht immer so, sollte aber zu erwarten sein.
Aber jetzt echt B2T


----------



## Loll (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das Phantom würde ich aus diesem Grund nicht mehr kaufen  NZXT Phantom, Evolved.


 
Was ich wohl mit neuem Phantom meinte 
Bedeutet der Countdown eigl. das es am Montag bestellbar/lieferbar ist, oder muss man da noch warten?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kommt das Phantom2? da würde ich auch noch warten mal sehen wie das so wird


 
Da ist nichts angekündigt. Wie lange willst du denn warten?


----------



## Loll (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nicht sehr lange 
Wartezeit ist die schlimmste Zeit.

Edit:

Ich sehe gerade, dass der Monitor kein Lieferdatum hat, gibt es eine gute Alternative?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Etwa 2 Tage Wartezeit:

23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics IPS237L-BN LED FullHD 5ms - Hardware,


----------



## Loll (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Bezeichnungen usw...?
Ist der von Jeanboy genannte gleich gut?
Und wie findet ihr das BitFenix Colossus Venom im vgl. zum Phantom?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

ja der von jeanboy ist gut, das ist ein IPS der hat sehr gute farben und bil.


----------



## Loll (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok, gut, bleibt dann eigl. nur noch die Gehäusefrage offen.
Was meint ihr, Verarbeitungstechnisch usw...
Phantom oder Colossus? (Und wenn der Coloss kommt, dann mit oder ohne Window?)

MfG Loll^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mit oder ohne Window ist eine reine Geschmackssache.

Das Colossus soll eine schlechte Verarbeitung haben. Ich würde das NZXT Switch 810 als Big Tower nehmen. Das R4 oder Design Arc als Midi Tower.

Das Phantom 410 ist auch groß genug, wenn dir das Design zusagt.


----------



## Loll (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wisst ihr was, ich bleibe einfach beim Phantom, der Rest gefällt mir nicht.
Da wäre nur eine Frage, welche Farbe findet ihr denn besser?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Welche Farbe wir gut finden ist egal. Dir muss es gefallen. Mir gefällt weiß am meisten, habe selber ein weißes.

Möchtest du den Phantom Big Tower?


----------



## Loll (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja, ich mag beide, das ist das Problem 
Aber weiß bringt in dieses ewige Schwarz mal einen Kontrast rein, daher denke nehme ich weiß (Und weil es ein Kumpel in schwarz hat, man muss sich ja unterscheiden )
Ja, ich will den Big Tower, egal was hier über USB 3.0 geredet wird, mir gefällts einfach am besten.
Ich poste Morgen nochmal die Finalefinal Konfiguration und am Samstag ist Bestellzeit.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

is doch egal, nimm die die dir am besten gefällt, viele nehmen es aber in weiß.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Den LG IPS237 habe ich übrigens selber. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende DVI oder HDMI Kabel. Nur VGA wird mitgeliefert.


----------



## Loll (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Aber er hat beide Anschlüsse?
Wie der Monitor bei Amazon bewertet wird ist unmenschlich?! 
Der Rand ist dicker als Versprochen, bla bla bla....
Das Verunsichert mich ein bisschen, aber wenn irh sagt, der Monitor hat ein geniales Bild, ist gut genug und über die Touch Tasten kann man hinwegsehen, dann nehme ich ihn.
Also was sagt ihr?

Edit: Ist der LG IPS 235 V zu empfehlen? (Als Alternative) 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

weil LG gesagt hat das der Rand ein millimeter wird


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja, der LG 235P ist ebenfalls gut!
Er bietet eben noch einige Komfortfunktionen, wie Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot-Funktion, die der 237 nicht bietet...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Ja, der LG 235P ist ebenfalls gut!
> Er bietet eben noch einige Komfortfunktionen, wie Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot-Funktion, die der 237 nicht bietet...


 sind das die einzigsten Unterschiede?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> sind das die einzigsten Unterschiede?


 
Wahrscheinlich noch ein DVI Kabel dazu.

Der IPS237 sieht aber außerdem noch unverschämt schön vom Design aus.


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das die selben Panels sind und wie es mit der Ansteuerung des Displays aussieht 
Aber als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe, gab es bei PRAD noch keinen Test des LG IPS237L...

Da heißt es warten und hoffen, das der Monitor getestet wird


----------



## Nearfreak (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

[Platzhalter]


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das ist ein ganz anderes Panel. Das ist nicht mehr 'modern'.


----------



## Nearfreak (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sorry habs gerade editiert


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mit meinen 5ms Sekunden Monitor kann ich fantastisch spielen.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Nearfreak schrieb:


> mit 2ms Reaktionszeit!



Die Herstellerangaben kannst Du rauchen, weil da meist der grey-to-grey Wert angegeben ist, der für die Praxis völlig irrelevant ist.

Das einzig aussagekräftige sind da da Tests und Reviews, z.B. auf PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## Nearfreak (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

[Wichtiger Platzhalter]


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die 2ms Reaktionszeit sind totaler Quark, bzw. absolut irrelevant wenn, wie bei vielen Monitoren die Steuerung nicht hinterher kommt!

Einer der derzeit besten Monitore für Spieler, der BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland braucht im 120Hz Modus 3,3ms und der LG 235 benötigt 7,5ms! 
Den Unterschied merkst du allerhöchstens im direkten Vergleich!

EDIT: Zu langsam... aber nochmal:


Nearfreak schrieb:


> ...ist mir klar das dies der Grey to Grey Wert  ist,doch habe ich jetzt keinen relevanten Wert gefunden ,der die beiden  Monitore vergleichen könne :/
> Zudem scheint es keinen IPS Panel Monitor zu geben der unter 4ms liegt außer ein 300 Euro Stück :/


Das ist völlig irrelevant!!!! Den Unterschied merkt man nicht! Das ist nur Marketing-Geschwätz!


----------



## Nearfreak (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



soth schrieb:


> Die 2ms Reaktionszeit sind totaler Quark, bzw. absolut irrelevant wenn, wie bei vielen Monitoren die Steuerung nicht hinterher kommt!
> 
> Einer der derzeit besten Monitore für Spieler, der BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland braucht im 120Hz Modus 3,3ms und der LG 235 benötigt 7,5ms!
> Den Unterschied merkst du allerhöchstens im direkten Vergleich!
> ...



Drecks Marketing  Überall nur Marketing ,sowas muss verboten werden :/


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dafür gibt´s ja das Forum .


----------



## Nearfreak (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hab den Monitor den ich meinte schon vor ca. 1 Jahr bestellt ,hatte da noch nich so ne Ahnung :/


----------



## Loll (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich möchte euch ja nur ungern stören, aber soll ich nun den IPS237L oder 235 P (Oder V, je nach Lieferbarkeit) nehmen?
Das Design ist jetzt nicht so die Hauptrolle, aber der 237L scheint mir zu gefallen (Und die Millimeter Geschichte ist mir sowas von egal)

Edit: Oder doch ein Dell Ultrasharp?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Machst mit keinem was verkehrt. Suche Dir einen aus . Nochmal auf Prad vergleichen, eventüll .


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das hatte ich doch bereits erwähnt... Kauf denn, der dir am Besten gefällt!

Entweder der 237, wenn dir Design wichtig ist, denn 235*V* wenn er möglichst günstig sein soll oder den Ultrasharp, bzw. denn 235*P* wenn der Monitor in der Höhe verstellbar sein soll und eine Pivot Funktion brauchst/haben willst.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok, danke für die Antwort.
Nun, leider ist mir etwas dazwischen gekommen.
Ein Bekannter der mir beim Zusammenbau helfen wollte hat nun keine Zeit mehr.
Allein traue ich mir den Zusammenbau nicht zu. 
Wie ist der Zusammenbauservice von MF?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

So schwer ist das mit dem Zusammenbau nicht. Das kriegst du auch alleine hin.


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Der ist gut, allerdings kostet das ganze 80€ (oder waren es sogar 90€ ?)
Du könntest aber mal schauen ob hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt.
Alternativ könnten dir vielleicht ein paar Zusammenbau Videos die Angst nehmen


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das glaube ich trotzdem eher weniger.
Ich bin da einfach zu nervös und bevor 200€ für den i5 baden gehen, weil ich zu sehr herum zitter, dann ist ja alles Perfekt 
Leider kenne ich auch keinen mehr, der mir helfen könnte.
Und auch die vor -ort Montagehelfer wohnen allesamt zu weit weg.
Deshalb sehe ich da die einzige Lösung.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Schade, dann musst Du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen, und die 90€ abdrücken


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich traue es mir ja eigl. zu, aber ich weiß ganz genau wie die Nerven mit mir durchgehen.
Deshalb ist es leider die einzige Lösung.
Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch einen Bekannten, aber so wie es aussieht ist der Service die einzige Lösung.
Wenn ich mir den Macho bestelle, dann muss ich doch nur den Nachträglich einbauen, oder?
Oder verlegen die von MF die Kabel im Kabelmangement, oder quer durchs Case?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich habe keine Ahnung was die machen.
Wenn du den Kühler selbst verbauen musst kannst du den Rechner auch gleich selbst zusammenbauen.
Und es ist echt nicht schwer. es gibt eine Menge How To und immer ist einer hier der deine Fragen beantworten kann.
Wenn du dann noch die Handbücher beachtest kann nichts daneben gehen.
Und du musst natürlich Geduld haben. Wer das erste mal einen Rechner zusammenbau macht das nicht in einer Stunde. Da kann es schon mal ein paar Stunden dauern aber du hast dann etwas geschafft wenn du den Start Knopf drückst und der Rechner hochfährt.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das einzige wo ich wirklich angst habe ist die CPU, der Rest ist eigl. relativ. easy.
Aber schon die Tatsache, dass man in einem Zug 200€ versetzten kann ist beunruhigend.
Hmm, ich frag mal meinen Bekannten ob er mir das zutrauen würde.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Loll schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige wo ich wirklich angst habe ist die CPU, der Rest ist eigl. relativ. easy.
> Aber schon die Tatsache, dass man in einem Zug 200€ versetzten kann ist beunruhigend.
> Hmm, ich frag mal meinen Bekannten ob er mir das zutrauen würde.
> 
> MfG Loll^^



Die CPU hat seitlich Einkerbungen. Außerdem an einer Ecke nen kleines Dreieck, welches auch am Sockel zu sehen ist. Die CPU passt nur in eine Richtung. Druberhalten, schauen wie rum es passt und dann gerade von oben einsetzen. Ist nicht schwer. Bekommst du hin.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

@Loll
Die CPU einzusetzen ist einfacher als den Kühler zu montieren. Da kannst Du bei Intel nicht viel falsch machen. 
Du musst nur auf die Einkerbung achten. 

Und zum üben baust Du einfach mal Deinen alten PC auseinander und wieder zusammen. 
Vor dem Zusammenbau kannst Du dann gleich mal den ganzen Staub entfernen!
Besorge Dir aber vorher Wärmeleitpaste für die CPU.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Samsung 830 mit 256 GB ist nicht verfügbar bis Montag, heute will ich eigl. bestellen.
Soll ich die 128er nehmen oder gibt es eine gute Alternative (ala Vertex 4)

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die alternative wäre die Crucial M4 256Gb...  Genauso gut


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hier die Finale Konfig, da ich mir mit dem Zusammenbau einfach zu unsicher bin habe ich den Montageservice auch genommen.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2203a9b7fd21655f9d4d645e9d62cb90747fe22c6c057

Irgendwelche Einwände bzgl. Monitor oder SSD?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du könntest auch diesen Monitor nehmen: 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics IPS235P 23IN ANA/DIG - Hardware,
Und Windows gibt es hier günstiger: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349295358&sr=8-1


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Man beachte den Liefertermin vom Monitor und die Tatsache, dass MF Windows Installiert 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## KaiTorben (13. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du wirklich du schaffst das nicht mit dem zusammenschrauben? 
Man kann natürlich noch sparen, zb beim Mainboard und vor allem bei Windoof. Ich such mal den link


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ups, den Liefertermin des Monitos habe ich nicht beachtet 
Aber Windows installieren solltest du eigentlich, ebenso wie das Zusammenschrauben, locker alleine hin bekommen!


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die 100 € bekomme ich von Mutti geschenkt.
Mir selbst ist einfach das Risiko und zu hoch und auch meine Unerfahrenheit. 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die Mama ist doch die beste.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Jawohl 
Lohnt es sich eigl. für mich eine 256 GB SSD zu nehmen?
In meinem jetzigen Knecht steckt eine 160 GB Normalo Festplatte und die ist zur Hälfte belegt, mit allem drum und dran.
Oder soll ich doch bei der 256er bleiben?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du willst statt der 256GB SSD eine 256GB SSD nehmen?


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Oh ich Depp 
Ich meinte eine 128er statt 256er.
Ich meine einfach, ob sich die 256er lohnt.
Denn auf die SSD schmeiße ich sowieso nur Windows und die nötigsten Programmen.
Oder was meint ihr?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja die 256GB ist minimal schneller. Du hast logischer Weise mehr Platz und die kostet jetzt nur den Faktor mehr den sie auch größer ist.
Der Preis pro GB ist bei beiden gleich. Wenn du also das Budget hast würde ich die 256GB Version kaufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann reicht 128 locker aus


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Dann reicht 128 locker aus


 
Ich würde die größere SSD nutzen um ein paar Games zu installieren.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde die größere SSD nutzen um ein paar Games zu installieren.


 Was soll das bringen? Im Multiplayer hat man immer Wartezeiten, also können die auch auf die HDD.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sorry, aber heute ist einer der Tage an denen die Ironie Funktion bei mir aus ist.
War des jetzt Ironie mit den Games oder nicht.
Sonst würde ich eher zur 128er greifen, Festplatten kann man ja bekantlich sehr einfach aufrüsten 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Sorry, aber heute ist einer der Tage an denen die Ironie Funktion bei mir aus ist.
> War des jetzt Ironie mit den Games oder nicht.
> Sonst würde ich eher zur 128er greifen, Festplatten kann man ja bekantlich sehr einfach aufrüsten
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Die Games sind alle inzwischen sehr groß geworden. Denk da nur mal an Max Payne 3.
Wenn du jetzt ein paar Spiele auf die SSD installierst ist eine 128GB sehr schnell voll.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

128 reicht doch. Wartezeiten hat man so oder so


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 128 reicht doch. Wartezeiten hat man so oder so


 
Wieso Wartezeit?
Nicht jeder spielt ständig online.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wofür habe ich den die 1TB Samsung Spinpot F3, also Dekorative Festplatte um das Feeling zu erhalten 
Meines Wissens reicht es doch Windows auf der SSD zu haben, schon dadurch werden die Ladezeiten merklich kürzer.
Würde ich die 100€ Sparen, könnte eine Maus und BF3 bei mir Einzug halten.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Wartezeit?
> Nicht jeder spielt ständig online.


 Aber die wenigsten spielen viel offline. Und ob du jetzt 10s längerwartest, is doch egal...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Wofür habe ich den die 1TB Samsung Spinpot F3, also Dekorative Festplatte um das Feeling zu erhalten
> Meines Wissens reicht es doch Windows auf der SSD zu haben, schon dadurch werden die Ladezeiten merklich kürzer.
> Würde ich die 100€ Sparen, könnte eine Maus und BF3 bei mir Einzug halten.



Das musst du wissen ob dir 128GB reicht.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Aber die wenigsten spielen viel offline. Und ob du jetzt 10s längerwartest, is doch egal...


 
Plötzlich sind dir 10 Sekunden egal?


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Fragen wir doch einfach mal die Magische Miesmuschel 
Ne, im ernst, ich seh da einfach keinen Vorteil in der 256er SSD, da ich sowieso nicht viele Programme Ultraschnell bereit haben muss.
Für Windows und das ein oder andere Programm sollten 123GB reichen, wenn nicht dann kommt an Weihnachten halt noch eine rein ins Haus.
Sonst kann man die Konfig so absegnen?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Plötzlich sind dir 10 Sekunden egal?


 Wenn sie nicht die Länge des Balkens beeinträchtigen: Ja 

@topic: 128 reicht gut aus


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also gut, Samsung 830 mit 128 GB wird genommen.
Heute Abend wird dann bestellt 
Also wenn ihr noch was wichtiges sagen wollt, dann lieber schnell.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja: Viel spaß damit 

Feedback und Bilder erwünscht


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Also gut, Samsung 830 mit 128 GB wird genommen.


 
Ich hätte ja die Samsung 840 genommen.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

1. nicht verfügbar
2. merkt man keinen Unterschied
3. nicht kleckern, klotzen : Samsung SSD 840 *Pro* Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Seit wann gibts denn die 840er?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts denn die 840er?


 
Schon länger. 
Die 830 ist dagegen ein Abfallprodukt.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass das hier die Final Konfig ist :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d2e43e854887853c2ee7dd301d9aa1d1207f2e8121

Ich schätze jetzt sollte alles passen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

100€ für den Zusammenbau?  Haben die   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Schick mir die Teile, ich schustere Dir den Rechner für 50 € zusammen und schick ihn dann zu Dir 

Windows gibt es hier günstiger: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> 100€ für den Zusammenbau?  Haben die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ja :/ Anscheinend schon, aber da gibt es auch noch den tollen Stabilitätstest und das CM ist bei weitem besser als bei hardwareversand^^


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nur blöd, dass die von MF gleich alles installen und durchchecken 
Und wie schon mal geschrieben, Mama zahlt die 100€ 
Auf dem Rechner sollten BF3, D3 und weiter Spiele auf Ultra laufen (darunter auch die ein oder andere Simulation)

MfG Loll^^


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Und wie schon mal geschrieben, Mama zahlt die 100€


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Was denn, immerhin iss es nicht mein Problem 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Für 100€ würd ich dir mindestens 2 PCs zusammenbauen mit KM (nicht K&M) und Installation


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Für 100€ würd ich dir mindestens 2 PCs zusammenbauen mit KM und Installation



I second that


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> I second that


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hey Leute, ich hab noch eine Frage:

Wenn das Case dann mit Vollausstattung kommt und ich den Macho einbauen möchte, dann sollte es doch eigl. gehen ohne das MB herauszunehmen, oder?
Denn das NZXT hat doch auf beiden Seiten abnehmbare Seitenteile und so komm ich an Vorder und Rückseite des Mainboards.
Oder gibt es da Probleme?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wenn das Case dann mit Vollausstattung kommt und ich den Macho einbauen möchte, dann sollte es doch eigl. gehen ohne das MB herauszunehmen, oder?
> Denn das NZXT hat doch auf beiden Seiten abnehmbare Seitenteile und so komm ich an Vorder und Rückseite des Mainboards.
> ...


 
Ist schwerer, aber funktioniert  Am besten aber mit einer helfenden Hand


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Geht wenn an der backplate ein Ausschnitt ist.

Wenn das Gehäuse das nicht bietet, musst du das Mobo ausbauen. Aber davon gehe ich nicht aus.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Meistens klappt das nicht weil du einfach nicht so vernünftig schrauben kannst.
Besser und sicherer ist es das Board auszubauen.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war der Ausschnitt so groß, dass ich den Kühler so
Montieren konnte. Aber kommt auch drauf an wie das Halterungssystem des Kühlers konzipiert ist und das kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Schonmal das NZXT Phantom gesehen?
Wenn nein kann ich dir gerne Vids schicken wo man sieht, dass da eine große Aussparung für die Backplate ist und wenn man beide Seitenwände absieht, sieht man durch.
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/gehaeuse/nzxt_phantom/i/nzxt_phantom_11.jpg (Zwischen Heck- und Deckellüfter)
Also sollte es doch eigl. gehen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich habe schon einige Case gesehen deren Ausschnitt für die früheren Boards ausgelegt waren und bei 1155 oder 2011 in die Röhre geguckt haben weil die eine Schraube genau dahin kommt wo du nicht mehr dran kommst.
Außerdem ist es sehr nervend mit dem Schrauben und gleichzeitig festhalten.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

2 Leute sollten da kein Problem darstellen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich habe schon mal 6 Leute vorm PC gesehen die sich alle an der Stirn gekratzt haben.


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Man findet immer eine Lösung.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Loll schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet immer eine Lösung.
> 
> MfG Loll^^



Zu viele Köche verderben den brei


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> 2 Leute sollten da kein Problem darstellen
> 
> MfG Loll^^


 
Ich habs beim Himalaya alleine geschafft, da dieser sehr leicht zu montieren ist 


Wie gesagt, wenn die Aussparung groß genug ist und du eine helfende Hand hast, sollte das klappen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei Brei kann man ja nicht mehr viel verderben


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich habs beim Himalaya alleine geschafft, da dieser sehr leicht zu montieren ist



Der ist auch schon fest drin wenn du ihn einfach nur ins Case wirfst.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist auch schon fest drin wenn du ihn einfach nur ins Case wirfst.



Und dabei "los pikatchu" schreist


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich denke mal, dass es gehen sollte.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Ähmmm ja


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Was denn, der Optimist darf auch mal zum Vorschein kommen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

haben wir was gesagt?
So schwer ist das nicht


----------



## Loll (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Will ich mal hoffen.
Ich denke die Aussparung bietet genug platz und wenn nicht, dann Hallo Flexmaschine 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du brauchst das: DREMEL® Multi-Max - Dremel 

Nein, viel Spaß mit dem Rechner 

Feedback und Fotos erwünscht


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Immer diese halben Sachen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Immer diese halben Sachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Gewalt ist keine Lösung" ist in diesem fall falsch


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Gewalt ist keine Lösung, aber eine Alternative


----------



## Loll (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Du brauchst das: DREMEL® Multi-Max - Dremel
> 
> Nein, viel Spaß mit dem Rechner
> 
> Feedback und Fotos erwünscht



Pff Anfäner 
Echt Schrauber nehmen so was http://www.flex-tools.com/imagepool/DL9.gif 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

B2T, jetzt war genug geOFFTOPICT


----------



## Loll (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ok 
Mal eine Frage, kann man Mindfactory Sonderwünsche für den Zusammenbau mitteilen ? 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Leckrer (14. Oktober 2012)

Man merkts ohne den Thread zu lesen schon an der Seitenzahl...


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Ok
> Mal eine Frage, kann man Mindfactory Sonderwünsche für den Zusammenbau mitteilen ?
> 
> MfG Loll^^



Ja, sollte gehen^^ Dafür müsste es ein Textfeld für Anmerkungen geben


----------



## Loll (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wunderbar, danke 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Es ist da 

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Phantom 820 Product Detail


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schön, aber das alte gefällt mir pers. da doch schon besser.
Beim alten kann man auch mehr mit der Dremel modden 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich habe jetzt wirklich nur noch eine dringende Frage, deshalb auch sorry für den Doppelpost:

Arbeitet die Hardware Reibungslos zusammen, d.h. keine "Bremse" ist drin?

Ist jetzt echt wichtig, ich wäre über eine schnellst mögliche Antwort dankbar.

Warenkorb:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d2e43e854887853c2ee7dd301d9aa1d1207f2e8121

MfG Loll^^


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Funktionstest 100€? Ich dachte 89,90  Preis gestiegen 

HDD: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA sonst top


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Von gerade dieser HDD wurde mir abgeraten.
Oder soll ich sie jetzt doch nehmen (Oder gleich ne WD, dann ist ruhe )

MfG Loll^^


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Warum wurde dir von der HDD abgeraten?


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mir wurde stattdessen die Spinpoint empfohlen, welche soll ich nun nehmen?
Einfach Samsung oder Seagate?

Edit: Die Seagate überzeugt und wird genommen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

ich hab genau diese seagate, das eil ist mal richtig schnell für iene HDD und zu hören auch nicht.
Absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Gute Wahl, die Seagate hat 32MB Cache mehr und nur eine Platter


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Deshalb habe ich sie auch genommen, die Bestellung wird in kürze abgeschickt 
Bilder bekommt ihr sobald das geile Teil da ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe, hat mir sehr bei Entscheidungen geholfen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Viel Spass mit dem Monster
und bilder sind immer gut.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Feedback auch


----------



## Loll (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ihr bekommt dann beides 

Edit:

Its finally done 
Lieferung kann frühstens am 18.10 Versand werden, sprich Donnerstag Mittag oder Freitag sollte er da sein.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

Bist du schon ganz aufgeregt ?


----------



## Loll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hey Leute, ich bin es und schreibe nun endlich vom neuen PC.
Viel Zeit zum Testen blieb mir heute nicht.
Mindfactory hat alles komplett (sogar CPU-Kühler) geliefert.
Ich komme aber gleich schon mit mehreren Fragen.
Wie kann ich im CMD etwas als ADMIN ausführen? (Es geht um die SSD Einrichtung, ADMIN bin ich zwar schon, aber geht iwie nicht)
Was darf an Programmen alles auf die SSD (Ja ich habe das Tut gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht ob da auch der Virenscanner und Ccleaner drauf darf, deshalb hab ich sie mal auf die HDD geschmissen, eine große Liste was an Programmen auf die SSD darf wäre schön=

Das wars eigl. auch.

Bilder gibt es demnächst.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Benutze dazu das "Ausführen" Fenster. Das startet automatisch als Admin.

Pack alles auf die SSD. Also nicht nur Windows sondern auch alle anderen Programme die du so benutzt.
Nur eben bei Games solltest du schauen. Den Steam Ordner lieber nicht da der ja sehr groß ist -- je nach installieren Games.


----------



## Loll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also ist es nicht schlimm wenn AVG und co da einzug halten ? (Ja ich weiß, dumme Frage, man will aber alles richtig machen)
Noch eine Frage:

Die von MF haben meinen Nachnamen als Sysname angegeben und das will ich natürlich in den Vornamen ändern. 
Das hab ich in der Systemsteuerung auch gemacht, wenn ich jetzt allerdings ins CMD gehe, dann steht da immer noch C:/User/Nachname.
Was kann ich da tun?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mein Tipp:
Installiere Windows einfach neu. Dann kannst du es so machen wie du es haben willst.


----------



## Loll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Es muss doch nur der Name geändert werden und dazu Windows neu draufklatschen?


MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hast du den Rechner fertig mit installiertem Windows bekommen oder hast du das selbst gemacht?


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mindfactory installiert es normalerweise bei bestelltem Windows.


----------



## Loll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Fertig bekommen, warum?
Und nochwas :

Wie ändere ich doch gleich den Pfand für "Eigene Dateien" (Ich bins von XP gewohnt, sry)

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Gehört das noch zum Zusammenbau?


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*



Loll schrieb:


> Wie ändere ich doch gleich den Pfand für "Eigene Dateien" (Ich bins von XP gewohnt, sry)


 
https://www.google.de/search?q=benu...&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Loll (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mercy 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sry für den Doppelpost Leute,
Aber  in der SSD konfigurationsanleitung steht ja wie man Superfetch und Prefetch deaktiviert.
Wenn ich jetzt aber da rein gehe stehen nirgendow diese Dateien : „EnableSuperfetch“ und „EnablePrefetcher“

Was kann ich tun, bzw. was ist da verkehrt?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Windows 7 stellt das doch automatisch ein, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird 

Du kannst auch dieses Tool hier verwenden, das stellt alles automatisch optimal ein: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online

Das ganze Tutorial kannst Du Dir sparen.


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Oh sorry, wusste das nicht und war ein wenig verwundert.
Was ich gemacht hab, ist die Automatische Defragmentierung aus und mit AS SSD die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit gecheckt, den Rest wie den Downloadpfad verschieben mach ich nachher.
Blöde Frage, aber welches Programm könnt ihr mir zum auslesen der Temps empfehlen? (Ja ich weiß GIDF, aber ich will wissen welches ihr empfehlt  )

Danke für die Antwort.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

HWMonitor - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Das hier ist super : Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online

Keine Installation notwendig, kein Adware Scheiß wie z.B. bei CoreTemp und eine tolle Gadget-Funktion ist auch mit dabei.


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Wiedermal kann ich nur Mercy sagen.

Edit:

Ich wollte den Downloadordner auf Volume D: legen, hat soweit auch geklappt, nur wenn ich jetzt was DL macht der auf C: einfach einen neuen DL Ordner, was kann ich tun?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du musst Deinem Browser oder sonstigen Download-Managern natürlich mitteilen, wo die heruntergeladenen Sachen gespeichert werden sollen. Was benutzt Du denn für Programme?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

bei Firefox:

Extras -> Einstellungen -> Alle Dateien im folgenden Ordner speichern


Dort dann den neuen Ordner einstellen


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Google Chrome, danke für die Tipps.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Speicherorte für Downloads ändern - Google Chrome-Hilfe


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hat schon geklappt, hab ihn nur neu starten müssen.
Grade eben Primequälerei:
Ein Core hatte max. 58° spitze, im Schnitt hat der Prozzi zwischen 47°-48°.
Echt geil 
Mal ne frage, ist eine Spannung von ca. 1,126V gut?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ja, 1,126 Volt sind völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich meine damit was ist gut, sehr gut, oder nur befriedigend?
Also ich meine ob ich eine befriedigende/gute/sehr gute CPU habe.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Kommt auf die CPU-Frequenz an  Hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## Loll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Schätze nicht 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann passt das schon  Du kannst natürlich versuchen zu undervolten, bringt aber nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nö, dass lass ich mal lieber.
Heut gehts wahrscheinlich an die ersten Gaming Tests (z.Z. zwar nur Diablo 3, aber Downsampling lässt grüßen )
Ich hab jetzt mal wieder eine Frage (die in euren Augen vllt. vollkommen sinnlos ist).
An meinem alten Rechner hatte ich ein Billig Creative 5.1 Soundkarte.
Auf dem TS war ich immer gut zu hören, aber jetzt am neuen Rechner muss ich extrem schreien, damit man alle Sätze versteht.
Woran kann das liegen?
Hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt aber nichts hat funktioniert 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Die alten X-FI´s warn ganz brauchbar. Die könnte man sogar weiterverwenden...


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Der Soundchip hört sich aber iwie geiler an.
Und die Soundkarte war nicht so der burner 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

O.k., dann solltest du mal ein bisschen im Treiber vom Onbboard-Ding rumspielen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann werf sie weg


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Dann siehts aber mit Sound im alten Rechner kacke aus ^^
Sieht so aus als muss ich wohl im Treiber rumstöbern.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Bilder in Bearbeitung.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Also ich kann so gut wie nichts erkennen 

Du darfst nicht die Thumbnails verlinken, sondern die Bilder selber  Oder noch besser, Du lädst die Bilder gleich hier im Forum hoch


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mach ich, mach ich *Facepalm*

MfG Loll^^


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Du hast die Thumbnails gepostet  (außer beim ersten Link)


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich bin es von einem anderen Forum gewohnt, deshalb ....

So, hier die Bilder:

Wiedermal zu Intelligent von mir, Blutiger Anfänger am Werk versteht sich.

*Verpackung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alter Knecht :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Neuer Knecht :*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Übrigens schönes Wetter heute:
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, es hat nun endlich Funktioniert.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen.




MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Funktioniert auch nicht 

Zieh Dir mal das hier rein : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Zieh dir mal die Sache rein 
Probieren geht über Studieren 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Jetzt funktioniert es 

Schicker Rechner 

Bei dem Wetter kannst Du die Kiste gleich auf den Balkon stellen und benchen


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Sollte in Prime 95 dann auf angenehmen 10 ° zu halten sein 
Demnächst kommen auch noch Bilder vom Innenleben, aber das reicht vorerst mal.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Hast du mal geschaut ob du die Tür vom Case auf auf die andere Seite anschlagen kannst?


----------



## Loll (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Meinst du jetzt, dass ich die Tür ganz aufmache (soweit wie es geht)?

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Ich denke eher, Threshold meint, ob die Tür beidseitig aufgeht, also nach rechts und nach links.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Genau. Kannst du das mit der Tür so machen wie beim Kühlschrank? Also entweder auf der einen oder anderen Seiten festmachen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Afaik geht das beim Phantom, aber


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Mit Gewalt geht das sicher


----------



## KaiTorben (27. Oktober 2012)

Auf der einen Seite ab bestimmt


----------



## Loll (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1500€*

Nein, sieht nicht so aus als würde das gehen.

MfG Loll^^


----------

